# Vgod pro150



## Scouse45 (20/9/16)

im sure I saw a post about this the other day but can't find it at all so forgive me. R any vendors gonna be stocking this awesome machine really wanna get my hands on one. Shot


----------



## Sir Vape (20/9/16)

Yes Sir. Stock will be coming soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dastrix550 (22/9/16)

Have one, NEED another! Awesome mod, already informed the @BigGuy to let me know when @Sir Vape will be getting stock. Truly in love with this device!

Shout out to Leigh for the great advice!


----------



## Scouse45 (22/9/16)

Ah damn man need someone in joburg to hook us up


----------



## Silver (25/9/16)

dastrix550 said:


> Have one, NEED another! Awesome mod, already informed the @BigGuy to let me know when @Sir Vape will be getting stock. Truly in love with this device!
> 
> Shout out to Leigh for the great advice!



Says a lot when someone wants to get a second one
Tell us your experiences with this mod @dastrix550 
What do you like about it? Compared to other mods?


----------



## dastrix550 (25/9/16)

Silver said:


> Says a lot when someone wants to get a second one
> Tell us your experiences with this mod @dastrix550
> What do you like about it? Compared to other mods?



I'm not a technical inclined person at all, so will leave that up to the experts. 

I picked it up on the advice from a mate, regular at The Sirs, was looking at another device, but he convinced me to spend the extra cash and get the Vgod. It has a simple and easy to use interface, 5 clicks on, 3 clicks to change modes. (modes: Wattage, Mecahnical, Pro, Nickel and Titanium). 

I'm not, or rather have not gotten, into TC, slight noob. What I love is the Pro mode, fires on 7 different wattage settings in intervals of a second, first device I owned that do this. I run it with my Mason RDA and it is a marriage made in heaven.

The closest device in size I have to compare it to is the Minikin 150w and they are very similar in size, the Vgod is a little smaller, but feels a lot smaller in hand. The build is just quality, it feels solid and smooth in my hand, just feels right, but that might be just my hands. I used to have a rather large watch collection, sadly no more, this might be a stupid comparison, but holding the Minikin is like feeling a Tag Hauer and holding the Vogod is like handling a Breitling or IWC, there is just something special. 

It is just that small level up, the build quality feels superior, the magnets on the door is strong, they should include an mini crowbar to open it, there is a slight (very very slight) movement on the battery door, but that is me really being an ass and nitpicking.

It might just be personal preference, but be warned once you have touched it it is like the ring in Lord of the Rings, my precious! The finishing is amazing. When I pack my mods and equipment for any reason, this is the one that just gets that little extra care and attention to make sure it will be fine.


Edit: Just need to add, that I really really love my Minikins, don't want them to feel neglected, but the Vgod I love just a little more, but please don't tell them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/16)

Many thanks @dastrix550 
Loved your commentary 
I wont tell the minkins, i promise


----------



## dastrix550 (25/9/16)

Silver said:


> Many thanks @dastrix550
> Loved your commentary
> I wont tell the minkins, i promise


Lol, thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (25/9/16)

Vape Cartel has some inbound

Reactions: Like 1


----------

